# Vintage Damon Howatt Recurve



## Swamperpup (May 1, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
I recently acquired a vintage damon howatt hunter laminate recurve. It draws 70 pounds at 28 inches. I have a 31 inch draw length so i am not able to draw it to my anchor point therefore i can't shoot very consistently. I am considering trying to sell it and was curious if anyone knew anything about this bow or how much they go for?


----------



## SELFBOW (May 1, 2014)

EBay is your friend and can give you an answer ...


----------



## Swamperpup (May 1, 2014)

Here are some pics.  Is there a way to date it from the serial number?  I know that my Dad got it at a yard sale around 1989.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 1, 2014)

Good looking classic recurve.


----------



## Munkywrench (May 2, 2014)

If they are still in business call them. I was able to get a rough date on my colt heritage like that. I know they are still a desirable bow for some. I know of another Damon howatt at the same specs wit white glass selling for 300. 

I personally find them to be some rough drawing bows, I couldn't hit anchor with it easily at a 30 inch draw and can with other 70 pounders


----------



## Skunkhound (May 2, 2014)

I had the same bow in a lighter poundage a few years ago. I think I paid around $350 for it, and sold it a few months later for a little less. Unfortunately, since then its really become a buyers market, and much harder to sell a bow for what they're really worth.


----------



## Swamperpup (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I did some more research and i guess Martin archery is the maker of the howatt recurves so ill try calling them.


----------



## sawtooth (May 2, 2014)

No matter the value of it at present, id hang on to it till the marked shifted back. That is a fine bow, and they dont make them like that anymore.


----------

